# "Domino roach" Corydia petivriana?



## jezzy607 (Nov 6, 2005)

Anyone keeping these?
I would like to know adult size, climbing ability, ease of keeping them in culture, and any other useful info.  Also if anyone has any good pictures, I would like to see them.  I could find no info on them on the web!  Except that one roach breeder has them available.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Nov 6, 2005)

I checked to see if I could buy more from Richie and he's sold out so there's zero roach breeders with them. They are a polphagid and all the polyphagid norms apply. Not too difficult but very slow.


----------



## james (Nov 7, 2005)

*roaches*

Mine are starting to produce egg cases, but it will be serveral months before I sell any.
Thx,
James
www.blaberus.com


----------



## ROACHMAN (Nov 7, 2005)

*Domino's*

babies ready to sell !!! get them while they are here!!!!!!!    :}    :clap:    :razz:  :worship:


----------



## jojobear (Nov 7, 2005)

*DROOL DROOL DROOL*

I am tapped for the month and it is only the 7th


----------



## YJHB (Nov 7, 2005)

ROACHMAN said:
			
		

> babies ready to sell !!! get them while they are here!!!!!!!    :}    :clap:    :razz:  :worship:


!!! I want those...you are a GOD, I had no idea those were out yet!  :worship: 
I think those climb, don't they? How about glow spot roaches, I think they are a non climber; do you have any of those?
(this is Yvonne, did I fool ya with my wonky nick?)


----------



## ROACHMAN (Nov 8, 2005)

*Domino Roach*

Hi Y,, I will have them at the show for sale this Nov 27 sunday at the white plains N.Y. metro reptile expo there are over a 175 vendor's will be there see you there !!!!  :}  :}  :}


----------



## jezzy607 (Nov 8, 2005)

I would still like to know how big they get, and whether they climb glass or not, and where they are from.  Thanks for all the answers so far.


----------



## Gsc (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey jezzy607... I don't have answers to all your questions becuase I just placed my order with Richie today, but I believe they are from India (please someone correct me if I'm wrong) and they will probably stay pretty small...most of the colorful little roaches don't get much more than 1"... I'm looking forward to working with them...now all I have to do is track down a dozen or so of the Glowspot roaches!


----------



## ScorpDemon (Nov 8, 2005)

Gsc said:
			
		

> now all I have to do is track down a dozen or so of the Glowspot roaches!


blaberus.com
BUT they arent available yet, I think he's letting his colony build up for trhe massive amounts of orders he's gonna recieve when he releases them for sale. I for one will be ordering some. do I see Domino roaches on Strangecardoinverts.com in the future?


----------



## OldHag (Nov 8, 2005)

Im saving up for some Dominos too   Just ordered some Glowspots cant WAIT To get them


----------



## Gsc (Nov 8, 2005)

Shoot ScorpDemon, I have alot of differnet roaches...just giving the colonies enough time to really get established before I put them for sale... Roaches are some of my favorite inverts... Right now I have:

Rhino Roaches (1.1 adults and 3 juvies)
Zebra Hissers
Giant Morph Hissers
Regular Hissers
Giant Cave Roaches
Peppered Roaches
TRUE Death's Head Roaches (Black Wing Form)
Green Banana Roaches
African Bullet Roaches
Lobster Roaches
Discoid Roaches
...and now I just ordered 10 Domino Roaches to start another colony...


----------



## ScorpDemon (Nov 8, 2005)

if youre looking to add some orange heads to the mix.. let me know.. i have a decent colony going.. in a month or 2 i may be able to spare even more., and if these slings will molt into something a little bit bigger i can get rid of the few lobster roaches i have as well.
i can almost get rid of the lobsters now.. i put a female cricket in a vial with moist peat and let her lay eggs for 3-4 days, then do it again every 10-14 days so i always have pinheads.. i only have 2 slings to feed that cant handle an orangehead or discoid nymph. i'm actually looking for some true death's heads, B. lateralis, and B. dubia.. and of course when i get enough discoids built up in my rather small(at the moment) colony i have a trade lined up for some hissers.. (havent forgot about ya Michelle) the hissers i think would be cool for local shows where there will be kids.


----------



## ROACHMAN (Nov 8, 2005)

*Domino's*

OK ROACH LOVER'S !!!!! glass climbing===yes but i have never seen them do this i seen them on the screen at nite but thats it oh the screen is on the side of the tank !! adult size 23mm but seem them a little bigger not by much though!! it is also the accurate mimic of the leaf beetle!! does best if kept in a leaf wood mulch they like it a little moist not wet found in India,, well folks there you go all you need to know from your friendly ROACHMAN (Richie) Roach breeder Beetle breeder Millipede breeder for 48 years oh yea baby!!!!
   :}  :}


----------



## OldHag (Nov 8, 2005)

you better not forget about me ScorpDemon!! 
Richie...I love your site. Out of the 50,000 hits on your web page this year 45,000 of them were me  I just cant figure out where to go on your site to BUY anything....

My next projects, when I earn the money, will be dominos and harlequins


----------



## jezzy607 (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks Richie!  Hopefully when I have money you will have dominos...but I won't count on it, sounds like they are hot sellers!


----------



## YJHB (Nov 9, 2005)

ROACHMAN said:
			
		

> Hi Y,, I will have them at the show for sale this Nov 27 sunday at the white plains N.Y. metro reptile expo there are over a 175 vendor's will be there see you there !!!!  :}  :}  :}


Absolutely, I'll be there. How exciting; I didn't know it was such a huge show!

Do you have M. Longipennis yet? Their wingspan is almost a foot - I'm DYING for a pair, if only to creep out the friends & neighbours...


----------

